# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  الدكتور طارق سويدان وسيرة ثاني الخلفاء الراشدين الفاروق رضي الله عنه mp3

## أمين المكتبة

الدكتور طارق سويدان 

و سيرة ثاني الخلفاء الراشدين 

ابو حفص عمر الفاروق رضي الله 

عنه جودة عالية جدا mp3 





الدكتور طارق سويدان وسيرة ثاني الخلفاء الراشدين الفاروق رضي الله عنه mp3



للتحميل إضغط هنا



سيرة الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب

الدكتور طارق سويدان

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك..

----------

